# Muhammad is No 2 in British new born boy's names



## The Rifleman (6 Jun 2007)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article1890354.ece

From The TimesJune 6, 2007

Muhammad is No 2 in boy's namesHelen Nugent and Nadia Menuhin 
Muhammad is now second only to Jack as the most popular name for baby boys in Britain and is likely to rise to No 1 by next year, a study by The Times has found. The name, if all 14 different spellings are included, was shared by 5,991 newborn boys last year, beating Thomas into third place, followed by Joshua and Oliver. 

Scholars said that the name’s rise up the league table was driven partly by the growing number of young Muslims having families, coupled with the desire to name their child in honour of the Prophet. 

Muhammad Anwar, Professor of Ethnic Relations at Warwick University, said: “Muslim parents like to have something that shows a link with their religion or with the Prophet.” 

Although the official names register places the spelling Mohammed at No 23, an analysis of the top 3,000 names provided by the Office for National Statistics (ONS) puts Muhammad at No 2 once the 14 spellings are taken into account. If its popularity continues – it rose by 12 per cent last year – the name will take the top spot by the end of this year. It first entered the Top 30 in 2000. (see link for full article)


----------



## time expired (6 Jun 2007)

Now for some good news Adolf is still way down the list here in Germany.
                                                         Regards


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Jun 2007)

Damn Political correctness...i can say nothing that wouldnt get me into trouble with the mods.
It seems a shame though doesnt it? Britain, the proudest country on earth, home to history's greatest poets, writers and artists. With culture abounding. A great leader in the world. Home of the Commonwealth. Friend of the needy. More history then you can poke a stick at...and all this is being swept away.
Its criminal and an absolute crying shame.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (15 Jun 2007)

> Damn Political correctness...i can say nothing that wouldnt get me into trouble with the mods.
> It seems a shame though doesnt it? Britain, the proudest country on earth, home to history's greatest poets, writers and artists. With culture abounding. A great leader in the world. Home of the Commonwealth. Friend of the needy. More history then you can poke a stick at...and all this is being swept away.
> Its criminal and an absolute crying shame.



What are you talking about??!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_British#Ethnic_groups

Christian 42,079,000 71.6% 
Muslim 1,591,000 2.7% 

White British  85.7% 
White (other) 5.27% 

Oh yeah the UK is being overrun.  :
Your probably one of the people who sees Toronto become under 50% white as a 'threat'  :

How exactly is British history being swept away?
Yeah its a shame that the British dont have a name they can all rally around...... If the British would just all agree on a common name they could give to their kids THAT would save them.
sigh


----------



## Kiwi99 (15 Jun 2007)

Taking over the world...one name at a time.  I agree with Hale.  Some things just need to be summed up!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Jun 2007)

A grand international conspiracy to take over the UK by naming children only one thing.  By reading the opening post (or even a cursory glance at the complete article) one could get the impression that there are NHS maternity wards bursting at the seams with tiny Muhammads.

But the original poster did not quote the entire article.  Some (IMO) significant parts were not quoted.


> *Muhammad, which means “one who is praiseworthy”, is often given to boys as an honorary prefix and is followed by the name by which they are commonly known*. It is regularly cited as the most common name in the world, though there is no concrete evidence.





> *Overall, Muslims account for 3 per cent of the British population, about 1.5 million people. However, the Muslim birthrate is roughly three times higher than the nonMuslim one*.
> 
> *Statistics from the ONS show that Muslim households are larger than those headed by someone of another religion*. In 2001, the average size of a Muslim household was 3.8 people while a third contained more than five people.
> 
> ...





> *The leading name for girls born to Muslim parents in 2006 was Aisha, in 110th place*. Its meaning is “wife of the Prophet” or “life”.





> The most popular names for baby boys in 2006
> 
> 1 Jack 6,928, *2 Muhammad (all spellings) 5,991*, 3 Thomas 5,921, 4 Joshua 5,808, 5 Oliver 5,208, 6 Harry 5,006, 7 James 4,783, 8 William 4,327, 9 Samuel 4,320, 10 Daniel 4,303, 11 Charlie 4,178, 12 Benjamin 3,778, 13 Joseph 3,755, 14 Callum 3,517, 15 George 3,386, 16 Jake 3,353, 17 Alfie 3,194, 18 Luke 3,108,19 Matthew 3,043, 20 Ethan 3,020



But what does the UK Office for National Statistics say.
http://www.statistics.gov.uk/specials/babiesnames_boys.asp


> Top 100 names for baby boys in England and Wales
> 22  MOHAMMED
> 44  MUHAMMAD
> 69  MOHAMMAD



It is amazing what points you can make manipulating statistics.  If we use the premise of the article and add all the other variations of a name then should not all Jack, John, Johnny and Jon, etc (perhaps as well Sean and Ian) be lumped together.  If a similar exercise was performed for all the names, would  the result end up the same?  If there were just 71 variations on Thomas, then Mohammed would fall back a place.  Sometimes a name is just a name.


----------



## Trooper Hale (16 Jun 2007)

I do think that England losing its Englishness is a loss of history and culture. That in Britain the second most popular name is a non-British name, i dont much like that. 
Dont get on your high horse and start saying i'm some ignorant yobbo. Maybe i'm just a right-wing fascist who hates change but i like my history and i like my heritage, i dont like seeing that heritage disappearing.
From what Blackadder's saying though, that heritage isnt disappearing and i did exactly what the article wanted me too.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jun 2007)

FascistLibertarian said:
			
		

> What are you talking about??!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_British#Ethnic_groups
> 
> ...



I think I accidently deleted both my posts, ha!

So I will do a re-trans..

I think what Hales is saying is the times are changing. Although 1.5 million true beleivers in the UK doesn't sound much, they all live in their own self created 'satellite countries' from whence they came, which are commonly known in Australia as ghettos. I have been in the muslim ghettos of western Sydney, and its like a middle eastern city with the stereotypical filth and lack of respect for our laws, the carnage of open western hatred, and inter-tirbal violence they brought here with them. Yes, at times I have felt more threatened in my own country in these areas, then when I was in Iraq. Frankly, I think thats pretty sad. These suburbs which used to have a western European dominance have infact been over run for good!

In Australia we have already lost nativity scenes in malls, Christmas decorations in malls, Christmas parties in schools, and terms being used to be politically correct such as 'where christians believe' being used by media at times through out the year. Other victims include the  broad Australian slang, so things are changing here in front of our eyes, and our cultures are becoming drowned out by others, in my opinion anyways, and I am not alone.

Hales point is valid, and if the truth offends, too bad. The face of the UK has changed.  

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (17 Jun 2007)

Thanks Wes, thats exactly it.


----------

